# Wireless Connected, But Internet Doesn't Work



## J32 (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a Toshiba A105-S4114 that uses XP(I think XP Home). Recently the internet has stopped working even though it says it's connected. This problem occured after my computer was installing an automatic update, but the update failed. I thought it was because of the updates because everytime I turned off my computer it woud ask if I wanted to install an update. I reset the automatic updates, so now they message is gone but I still can't access the internet. Both my Internet Explorer and Mozilla either say server not found or IE can't display the webpage.

I've looked on a lot of different sites to see what the problem may be, but none of their solutions seemed to work. My computer said there's no response from the DNS server(c-25) and I believe I had fixed the DNS problem yesterday, but the internet still wasn't working after the error went away. Now this morning it says it may be the DNS server again. The internet does work for the other laptop in the house but not mine.

I've tried turning off the firewall, and using the ethernet cable, and a verizon wireless card but neither fixed the problem. They each said they were connected to the internet, but I still couldn't use anything that needed the internet. I've ping the ip address and I believe it's working fine, I'm not very computer literate, so I'm guessing if it replies then it's fine. I aso ping the DNS server this morning and it timed out a few times before replying but it had 100% loss, unlike the ip address which had 0%. I don't know what that means, so could someone please help me out or point me in the right direction? 

My router is Belkin and the model # is F5D6231-4.
The cable modem is Webstar DPX100 series and I beleive the model # is 749874
The data encryption is disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Blue>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : .......
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-77-39-43
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.142.192.182
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 75.142.192.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.190.192.194
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.190.192.35
66.214.48.27
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, August 29, 2008 7:18:49 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, August 30, 2008 10:45:12 A
M


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Well I tried pinging both DNS servers and they both times out. Contact your ISP and ask them if the DNS servers are down.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, for startersw, you have your modem connected to one of the LAN/Network ports on the router, not the correct WAN/Internet port.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

